# Solved: HELP! virus problem.... Info stealer?>?>HJT log enclosed



## ty007 (Jul 27, 2006)

So I was doing a scan with ewido earlier and now my norton keeps popping up repeatedly with the warning that I have a virus the virus name is info stealer and it keeps telling me that I can not delete it. I have been having weird problems with my computer recently with it crashing sometimes and was having probs with my virtual memory. It seems to have multiple sub directories in my hardrive under sytem. I have enclosed a HJT report

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:53:41 PM, on 9/30/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO 810\dlcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.5.10.21\PlaxoHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcgcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1145929658\ee\aolsoftware.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1145929658\ee\aexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~3\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO 810\dlcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.5.10.21\PlaxoHelper.exe -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://locator.cdn.imageservr.com
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.2.1.87.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4056/ftp.coupons.com/r3302/Coupons.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: dlcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

Did Norton say why can not delete it?


----------



## ty007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Norton said that the file could not be accessed/opened.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *sultan_emerr* 



sultan_emerr said:


> Did Norton say why can not delete it?


In as much as I know you are trying to help our members, in order to respond to a member's query in the Security Forun you must be authorized by the Administration. Please contact a Moderator.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *ty007* 



ty007 said:


> Norton said that the file could not be accessed/opened.


Welcome to TSG.

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.


Launch Ewido and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close ewido anti-spyware, Do Not run a scan just yet, we will shortly in Safe Mode.

*Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to in safe mode.*

*Boot into Safe Mode:*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Perform the following steps in safe mode:

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while ewido is scanning, it may interfere with the scanning proccess:

Launch ewido-anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
Ewido will now begin the scanning process, be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close ewido .
*Restart back into Windows normally now*.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location.
*Post a fresh Hijackthis log along with the Ewido and ActiveScan reports.*


----------



## ty007 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have completed all of the above tasks, it was the weirdest thing though when I satrted my comp in safe mode none of the normal windows incons came up on the desktop I just had a blank nlack screen with the info around the borders. had to use the task manager to complete the tasks. 
here are the requested reports.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:44:55 PM, on 10/1/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~3\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO 810\dlcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.5.10.21\PlaxoHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcgcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1145929658\ee\aolsoftware.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1145929658\ee\aexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~3\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO 810\dlcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.5.10.21\PlaxoHelper.exe -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://locator.cdn.imageservr.com
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.2.1.87.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/4056/ftp.coupons.com/r3302/Coupons.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: dlcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

Panda report

Incident Status Location

Hacktool:rootkit/zaqt.a Not disinfected hkey_local_machine\system\currentcontrolset\services\DP1112 
Potentially unwanted tool:application/mediapipe Not disinfected hkey_classes_root\clsid\{B3E19860-0CD5-4991-A066-4FCA2704DE59} 
Adware:adware/weirdontheweb Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt[.statcounter.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt[.realmedia.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Apmebf Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt[.apmebf.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt[.atwola.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Go Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt[.go.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/360i Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt[.ct.360i.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Target Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt[.target.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Adware:Adware/Itbill Not disinfected C:\Program Files\fsupport\notifier.exe

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	6:47:01 PM 10/1/2006

+ Scan result:

:mozilla.52:C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.53:C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.54:C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.17:C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.56:C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.57:C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.60:C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.61:C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.62:C:\Documents and Settings\Ty\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7g4n0fge.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *ty007* 

The steps that I am about to suggest involve modifying the registry. Modifying the registry can be dangerous so we will make a backup of the registry first.
_ Modification of the registry can be *EXTREMELY* dangerous if you do not know exactly what you are doing so follow the steps that are listed below *EXACTLY*. if you cannot preform some of these steps or if you have *ANY* questions please ask *BEFORE* proceeding._

*Backing Up Your Registry*
Go *Here* and download *ERUNT* 
_(ERUNT (Emergency Recovery Utility NT) is a free program that allows you to keep a complete backup of your registry and restore it when needed.)_
Install *ERUNT* by following the prompts 
_(use the default install settings but say no to the portion that asks you to add *ERUNT* to the start-up folder, if you like you can enable this option later)_
Start *ERUNT* 
_(either by double clicking on the desktop icon or choosing to start the program at the end of the setup)_
Choose a location for the backup 
_(the default location is C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT which is acceptable)._
Make sure that at least the first two check boxes are ticked 
Press *OK*
Press *YES* to create the folder.
*Registry Modifications*

Download the enclosed file. Save and extract its contents to the desktop. It is a folder containing a Registry Entries file, *Regfix.reg* . *Do nothing with it yet.*

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://locator.cdn.imageservr.com
O16 - DPF: {9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C} (cpbrkpie Control) - http://a19.g.akamai.net/7/19/7125/40...02/Coupons.cab

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

Double click on the *Regfix.reg* file and select *Yes* when prompted to merge it into the registry.

*Reboot into safe mode.*

Restart your computer and as soon as it starts booting up again continuously tap F8. A menu should come up where you will be given the option to enter Safe Mode.

Using Windows Explorer (to get there right-click your Start button and go to "Explore"), please delete these *folders* (if present):

*C:\Program Files\fsupport*

Restart the computer.

*Post a fresh Hijackthis and let me know how is the computer doing.*


----------



## ty007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello, I have completed all of the above steps and here is my new HJT log, 
one weird thing, when I started the computer in safe mode I only got a blank screen again no desktop. i was still able to complete all of the above tasks though
THANKS so much for your help so far! 
the computer seems to be a little better so far. 
Would these problems have anything to do with a low virtual memory??? would the malware that was on my computer be using excess virtual memory?>

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:28:23 PM, on 10/3/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell AIO 810\dlcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.5.10.21\PlaxoHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcgcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\Musicmatch Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1145929658\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1145929658\ee\aexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dell.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~3\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell AIO 810\dlcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.5.10.21\PlaxoHelper.exe -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.2.1.87.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: dlcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *ty007*. 

Congratulations.







The log looks clear. In regard to your question, trojans and malware in general, are files that run in the background and will definitevely deplete your resources (Memory).

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application.

*Updating Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 9*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.
Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
Spybot Search & Destroy - Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

AdAware - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

SpywareGuard - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

IE-SpyAd - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

CleanUP! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

Google Toolbar - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

Trillian or Miranda-IM - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Here are some routine maintenance practices that you should do on a regular basis to keep your machine running efficiently:

*Disk Cleanup:*

http://www.theeldergeek.com/disk_cleanup_utility.htm

*Defrag your HD:*

http://artsweb.bham.ac.uk/artsit/Info/Guides/GoodPractice/defrag-win2kxp.htm

*Run chkdsk:*

To use Chkdsk, click Start and My Computer. Right-click the hard drive you want to check, and click Properties. Select the Tools tab and click Check Now. Check both boxes. Click Start. You'll get a message that the computer must be rebooted to run a complete check. Click Yes and reboot. Chkdsk will take awhile, so run it when you don't need to use the computer for something else.

*Remove unnecessary startups*

This should be done through the System Configuration Utility. Go to Start > Run and type in *msconfig*.
Click OK or hit the Enter key.

Click on the "*Startup*" tab and remove the check by the items that you have determined are unnecessary. Click "*Apply*" then "*Close*"

You will be prompted to restart. Go ahead and restart.

Upon restart you will be confronted with a dialogue box warning about running in selective startup. Just ignore that message and put a check in the box by "*Don't show me this message or launch the System Configuration Utility when Windows starts*" and click "OK". You will not be bothered by the message again.

Keep in mind that some entries will be re-enabled in the startups each time you use that particular program. Therefore, you will have to find the option in that programs preferences that says something like "*Load with Windows*" or "*Run when Windows Starts*" and disable that option.

Go here for info on msconfig:

*Pacs Portal*

You can look up the startups at the following links to help determine what is needed and what is not:

*ComputerCops* 
*BleepingComputer* 
*Answers That Work* 
*Windows Startup*

Use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!


----------



## ty007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for your time and help I appreciate it very much!


----------

